

Self-driving cars are getting into accidents in California - bko
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-self-driving-accidents-20150512-story.html#page=1

======
wimagguc
> But the cars, three owned by Google and one by Delphi, were in collisions
> caused by human error.

Also, these are rather amazing stats actually. I reckon if we randomly select
50 human drivers, each doing 10,000 miles a week on city streets, they would
encounter a much higher number of accidents in 6 months time.

Hang tight, the future is approaching.

------
jchrome
What a terribly misleading title.

Yes, self-driving cars are getting into accidents. No they are not the cause
of those accidents. Whats the story here?

